# 2013 Pulsar B17 CVT noise



## Saffa (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm from Australia and this new sound starting come from what I presume is the CVT. 

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ed5G9tCCPD (around the 12 sec mark)

It only happens when the car has been sitting for awhile, say overnight or +5-6 hours. It occurs around the 40km/h mark consistently. If you're familiar with these CVTs there's like a "shift up" around this stage (i know there are no gears but there's definitely some kind of change in the transmission here).

My car went for a major service (80000km) around the time it started occuring. I had a look at the log book and it mentions the CVT fluid would have been checked.

Any ideas on what this is?


----------



## Saffa (Aug 17, 2017)

Update: I have taken the car to two different mechanics who have been unable to reproduce or diagnose the noise. I took the car into a Nissan dealer who did a transmission flush but the sound is still there.
Does anybody have a suggestion what it is before I go the stripping route?


----------

